# Sunrise over Mam Tor



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

This was my first 'get out of bed early' attempt at a sunrise!

The 3am alarm was worth it - the Hope Valley in Derbyshire is a beautiful part of the country and the sunrise was stunning.


Sunrise from Mam Tor, Hope Valley, Derbyshire by Buck_68, on Flickr


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Mint.:thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Great pic. Beautiful view :thumb:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Brings back memories that does will have to get back up there with the dog and my camera.


----------



## Shauna (May 1, 2013)

That definitely was worth the early rise, great photo!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

lovely colours


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice pic, been a while since i was last there, got something special in mind for my next visit though


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks all for the kind comments - appreciated :thumb:


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Thats just lovely


----------

